# Which is best for very pale ladies - pearl or luna?



## nadiya (May 20, 2009)

I'm looking to buy my first Cream Color Base, and am trying to decide between Luna and Pearl. I have really pale cool toned skin (so pale that Mac don't even make a foundation I can wear) and mainly want it as a cheek highlighter, though I'll probably try it on the eyelids too.

Advice much appreciated!


----------



## LRWade (May 20, 2009)

This one really depends on what makeup you prefer. Skin tone isn't an absolute rule as to your preferred colours. 

If you prefer to wear cool eyheshadow, to complement it get luna (since it's silver) if you prefer warm eyeshadows get pearl (since it's gold). 

If you're not into colour much then I'd sway towards the silver for subtlety (though you may like to use gold to warm you up).

Sorry that's not a definitive answer! But if in doubt, I'd vote luna!

I am also very pale so that MAC's foundations alone won't work on me. What I do is mix in 50/50 quantities of the palest foundations that I can find and stargazer white foundation (Stargazer) to tone it down. (I'm warm skin but it'll work for any skin tone).

L


----------



## foomph (May 20, 2009)

Or try shell-it's my absolute fave.  I wouold go for luna though, if you're dead set on deciding between the 2.


----------



## rbella (May 20, 2009)

I love, love, love Pearl.  However, I am a fair skinned girl who wears lots of warm toned shadows.  I have used it on my cheek and it worked nicely.  The best cheek highlighter (non-creme) I have ever owned is Girlaktic's Star Powder in Lace.  It is amazing if you use it with the MAC 187 brush.


----------



## gildedangel (May 20, 2009)

If I have to pick one I would say luna but be warned that it is pretty white, it may look a little funny if not used with caution.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 20, 2009)

I think Luna would be better, but used sparingly as the other ladies suggested.


----------

